# Basel preview of our new STOWA Flieger Chrono .-)



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

just a picture of our new Flieger Chrono. .-)
Please be patience till tomorrow to get all technical features, i just want to give you a piece for todays discussion 

The watch is 41 mm in size.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Tomorrow we launch all new modells on *SCHAUER - Basel 2011*
we also present the pictures of the Durowe movement under* DUROWE - Deutsche Uhrenrohwerke*


----------



## tallthinbear

*Antea Day-Date*

Hi Jorg,

May I know when will the Antea Day-Date be on sale at your good website?

Many thanks.


----------



## Siebeck

*Re: Antea Day-Date*

That one looks really really good and it's got a perfect diameter.

unrealistic wish-mode on:

I would prefer a monopusher design, that would fit the dial-layout with only one subdial the most.

unrealistic wish-mode off:

kind regards


----------



## avatar1

*Re: Antea Day-Date*



tallthinbear said:


> Hi Jorg,
> 
> May I know when will the Antea Day-Date be on sale at your good website?
> 
> Many thanks.


Talk about thread hijacking...b-)


----------



## hart-metall

*Re: Antea Day-Date*

Excuse, but what are you talking about? I see an Omega Seamaster Professional GMT with a white dial - in any case a nice watch, but...


----------



## BaCaitlin

*Re: Antea Day-Date*



hart-metall said:


> Excuse, but what are you talking about? I see an Omega Seamaster Professional GMT with a white dial - in any case a nice watch, but...


I see a white Omega GMT as well..:think:


----------



## tallthinbear

*Re: Oops*

Ok... my bad... I will sent my enquiry direct via email instead... :-d




avatar1 said:


> Talk about thread hijacking...b-)


----------



## rabul

nice design, you should put "stowa" engraved on the side of the case, like blancpain, that would be super!

and on the buckle just the logo, not the "stowa."


----------



## Goonie_

I'm sorry but I don't like it. It looks EXACTLY like an Omega GMT... lol

How come some people can see the Stowa and some see the Omega?


----------



## persco

I am definitely not seeing an Omega.


----------



## StufflerMike

Goonie_ said:


> I'm sorry but I don't like it. It looks EXACTLY like an Omega GMT... lol
> 
> How come some people can see the Stowa and some see the Omega?


No clue, we had this symptom for a couple of times but I though that out tech staff got the bug. Most likely not...........


----------



## ceaiu

An outer ring to the sub dial would have balanced the face better (in my eyes), or maybe just looks "unbalanced" to me because of the position of the hands in this picture (both on the left side).
On the good side this type of design (with only one sub dial) allows also a B version.


----------



## Nolimits

Yep, I have an Omega here as well, maybe Jorg, or someone who can see the Stowa could right click on the image, and get the address for the actual image and post it in this thread?

edit: The image is attached not linked, that won't work, maybe someone can re-host though?


----------



## avatar1

I hope Mr. Schauer won't mind...









(c) STOWA


----------



## Nolimits

Thanks avatar, I'm not really crazy about it to be honest, to me it looks quite unbalanced


----------



## avatar1

Nolimits said:


> Thanks avatar, I'm not really crazy about it to be honest, to me it looks quite unbalanced


Was my first impression too, but it's growing on me. It's refreshingly different from all those Flieger watches that look alike.


----------



## fuzzyb

avatar1 said:


> Was my first impression too, but it's growing on me. It's refreshingly different from all those Flieger watches that look alike.


It did seem off on first glance, but I was expecting at least 2 subdials. This design is surprisingly uncluttered and very legible. I think it is nicely designed.


----------



## Randito

The first post came up as an Omega GMT. I thought it was a joke. Further on in the thread I saw the Flieger Chrono. Different. Up close, I find myself analyzing it too much. However, if I take a step back and look at it as a whole, it really stands out and has very refined look. LOve It. :-!


----------



## lvt

I have exprienced the same problem a while ago when I uploaded my pictures but at the end I had a picture from someone else, a moderator has confirmed that the problem exists 

BY the way the Flieger Chrono is awesome |>


----------



## vincesf

Beautiful! Another modern interpretation of this most classic design for the 21st Century.

Looking forward to seeing more and thank you for sharing,


----------



## wanaku

I like it. 

Any idea what strap is used on the watch? I have a flieger on order and would like it with that strap!


----------



## StufflerMike

wanaku said:


> I like it.
> 
> Any idea what strap is used on the watch? I have a flieger on order and would like it with that strap!


I think it is a 22mm Flieger strap which will not fit the Flieger (20mm).


----------



## fotoman

can't even wait for the next 12hrs to see all the pictures! especially the back

Another question came to me: how is the chronograph supposed to be working on the dial?


----------



## brainless

It's a nice watch!

The first Flieger chrono I would buy - not even the GO Flieger chrono appealed so to me.

But I go with "Siebeck": A monopusher would be the cream on the cake.

Looking forward to all the other news,


brainless ;-)


----------



## pipers

I like it! Another one to add to the list...


----------



## jrantasa

Wow, that certaily looks unique! I rather like it.

Because there only is one subdial, the clean Flieger design doesn't get disturbed too much. But at the same time the subdial is big enough to be a clear and bold statement of unique, new design. The watch also includes a wonderful contrast: on the one hand hand there's the delicate balance between the traditional and new design approaches, and on the other hand there's the bold and distinct unbalance of of the dial layout. A very interesting piece, good job! :-!


----------



## leongkc

Just looks weird for a chrono...not something I normally expect.
Whether that is a good or bad thing, is something you folks decide... I'm leaning more towards the latter though.


----------



## Iko

This chrono looks simply disgusting.

Stowa wanted to be original - that's justified, but it mustn't be that different from the others.
I was expecting something like a nice bicompax with some differentiating details.

But this - sorry, no, Joerg do not go this way.

Look like 2 different dials merged in the 12-6 line..
And the crown with the pushers - two different worlds. Don't they have a professional designer?

Rgds


----------



## clubbtraxx

Aaawww, although this Flieger Chrono does look quite unique, it is nowhere near what I hoped it would be.

Two sub dials w/o a running seconds dial is one thing, quite common, but this one sub dial just looks so very unbalanced?
Also, so little functionality of the 7753 chrono functions left, almost seems like a shame.

Too bad on this one, let's see what the other new models will bring shortly.

Cheers,

CT


----------



## Jörg Schauer

what i can say from the first statements is that this design seperate the peoples taste .-)

*But one *- and i think *the most important thing* is to read my design philosophy .-)
(see attched text)

Also, to make something new, to be different, is more exciting than to make it like many others.

There are so many similar looking Chronographs out there, i dont want to make another "Flieger Chronograph"

This item is a talking piece, it is so simple that some of you will see that this simplicity makes it interesting (honest speaking: i wear the prototype since 2 weeks without break ;-), first i thought maybe it is to simple, but every day i like the chrono more and more)

But it is up to you - there are so many nice watches outside, this one is a bit away from the mainstream .-) and i am happy that i have had the power to do it like this (believe me i have had several designs with the second hand on the left side, but i throw all away!)

*Here are my design philosophy for this watch !*

*STOWA Flieger Chrono*
Reduced to the max

How can the minimalistic pilot watch design be realized for the sake of a complication as featured by a chronograph without ruining clarity? Jörg Schauer accepted this challenge and made the decision to absolutely do without anything that relates in any way to time display and measurement. Therefore, the small second dial had to disappear from the major dial plus there was no room for the date display either.

As for chronographs, the permanent second dial really only indicates whether or not the watch is running; otherwise it often interferes with visual appearance or needs to be integrated in the design with some minor flaws. Only very few watchmakers manage to include the dial of the permanent second nicely or to even highlight its position on the major dial. When designing the pilot chrono, Schauer realized that the integration of the small second dial would only lead to compromises concerning clarity of the typography, and therefore he dropped the idea altogether. Of course, the chrono is equipped with the blued steel hands featured by all STOWA pilot watches.

The luminous hour, minute and numeral markers make reading easier, especially in the dark. The hand-matted stainless steel case has a glass caseback exhibiting the automatic Valjoux 7753 chronograph movement. As it is common in all STOWA watches, premium sapphire crystal protects the dial and the caseback. The diameter of the watch is 41 mm and it is available with different leather straps.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## clubbtraxx

Jörg Schauer said:


> what i can say from the first statements is that this design seperate the peoples taste .-)
> 
> *But one *- and i think *the most important thing* is to read my design philosophy .-)
> (see attched text)
> 
> Also, to make something new, to be different, is more exciting than to make it like many others.
> 
> There are so many similar looking Chronographs out there, i dont want to make another "Flieger Chronograph"
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Well Jörg, please keep doing what you do best ;-)

Being different from all others could certainly be a plus, but so many different people so many different tastes.
Maybe so this design will grow on me over time, but it just didn't grab me in the same way like for example the Stowa Chrono did.

With that watch I was like 'I HAVE to have that one, no matter what' from the very first second I saw it (and wearing it right now!).

Looking forward to see what else Stowa/Schauer is going to bring tomorrow.

Kind regards,

CT


----------



## martin_blank

"Also, to make something new, to be different, is more exciting than to make it like many others."

this!

I think the watch looks great


----------



## mingsta

I like this alot. 

That big subdial looks unbalanced at first glance, but I like the way that it challenges the eye.

And I think that Jorg should be commended for coming up with a design that's a little distinctive/polarising, rather than going for something middle of the road in an effort to please everyone.


----------



## Statius

I think Jorg has done it just right, otherwise the opinions wouldn't be so polarized. I think a lot of people just wanted a Stowa branded same-old chrono. I'll admit, I was thinking that, too. I think this is pretty different, and entirely unexpected, and I'm still trying to decide what I think, which again is a good thing. Even though I kind of wanted it, I think I would have been disappointed if it just looked like, say, an Archimede Arcadia or something similar. This is innovative and interesting and polarizing. Just as it should be. (maybe a 60min. chrono, though? or more? 12 hour? How am I going to time my lasagna?)


----------



## Manolete

I like it a lot. It is pure Schauer: Restrained, elegant, respectful of the past but utterly modern.


----------



## Nolimits

mingsta said:


> And I think that Jorg should be commended for coming up with a design that's a little distinctive/polarising, rather than going for something middle of the road in an effort to please everyone.


I would definitely agree with this, as I said earlier, it's not for me, but there are still a couple of Stowas on my shopping list anyway without even seeing the other new pieces


----------



## interested_party

I'm surprised this watch is dividing people. At a glance, it doesn't look a giant leap from the IWC Big Pilot (at a glance). And that watch usually gains popular acceptance. Perhaps because it's a chrono, the setup is throwing people off.

Alas, I like it.


----------



## Doug

Well done Jorg, well done. This is the best chrono I have seen. The case the chrono resides in is a little too big for me. If not for my small wrist, I would be first in line for this beauty.


----------



## Capt. Canuck

I like it, and find some of the rabidly negative comments rather odd (language barrier perhaps?). The design isn't exactly a sacrilege and unprecedented - it is reminiscent of the classic IWC Big Pilot, one of my favourite fliegers (though in that case of course the sub-dial is a power reserve indicator and not a chrono).


----------



## bakero

Thumbs up from me as well- I think the design of this watch is excellent.


----------



## ceaiu

I think the (mixed) reactions are perfectly normal. While the Flieger has a new and unexpected design it will take some time to get use to it and begin to really like it. For me one day was enough. 
In the meantime the 1938 Chrono is gathering only positive reactions, but in the end I bet Stowa will get more orders for the Flieger J.


----------



## mingsta

ceaiu said:


> I think the (mixed) reactions are perfectly normal. While the Flieger has a new and unexpected design it will take some time to get use to it and begin to really like it. For me one day was enough.
> In the meantime the 1938 Chrono is gathering only positive reactions, but in the end I bet Stowa will get more orders for the Flieger J.


I think you're probably going to be right.

I went to bed, slept on it, got up, looked at the picture again...and I still REALLY like it.

I have a MOLEII and FO and its to the point where I'd almost consider flipping the FO to make space for an FC. The MO and FO are functionally not a million miles away from each other, so the FC would tick the chronograph box quite nicely. But having waited 2 years for an FO, I know thats just crazy talk to move it on....

Does anyone know what the thickness of the FC will be? This design needs a bit of heft, so somewhere between 13.0 -14.5 mm would be just perfect.


----------



## NicoAlonso

I love it. Simple and original, like Stowa must be. Another one in my wish list
Do we know aprox. price?


----------



## Cioran

This lovely and unusual piece needs to be stripped of its rotor and converted to hand wound movement, than it would be perfect. Maybe an idea for a limited version?


----------



## Andrzej

I like it.

The simplicity of the design does appeal to me!


----------



## carman63

I'll have to hold on this one for a while, but I'll have one eventually


----------



## roskopf

I love this new chrono but I don't understand the price...
With 50 euros more, you have a date, a small second, a bronze dial and a pusher for the date correction...
So a watch with more functions and more personalized.... The chrono flieger is a little expensive in view of this elements, no?


----------



## avatar1

41mm and 22mm lug size...very tempting.

The price is higher than I had expected, though.


----------



## Jman18

Awesome watch, I love it. It is expensive though....and I would like a date.


----------



## FM7

I really love this, from the moment I first saw it. Not what I was expecting, yet somehow it fits perfectly for Stowa and Jörg Schauer to have designed it at this point in time, very now. Great lines, balance, symmetry and subtlety. But I really wanted a day/date chrono, so hmmm.


----------



## Jman18

I really like this watch. I just recieved the Flieger no logo/ with date (which I really love) but this watch is making me revaluate


----------



## kai1839

Very nice! Mini onion pushers might be interesting.


----------



## martin_blank

^ i think that would be on the verge of "gimicky"


----------



## Maine

Sorry to get back to basics, but am I correct in thinking it only has a 30 minute chrono? If so, I can't find a use for that in my world.


----------



## Oxnard

Love it, much different than what I was expecting. It is good to see a Flieger that is a bit different than many of the others out there. For me, this would be an absolute lock if it came with a hand winding movement, which would seem inline with the design, or it would to me anyways.


----------



## Randito

I've decided, I've gotta have it. :-d


----------



## fotoman

Can somebody instruct me if the second hand on the dial is the time keeping second hand or will only be working when the chronograph is activated?


----------



## Statius

There is no permanent second hand. The second hand on the main dial only operates when the chrono is started.



fotoman said:


> Can somebody instruct me if the second hand on the dial is the time keeping second hand or will only be working when the chronograph is activated?


----------



## NYWatchFan

I like this Fleiger chrono. Only thing i wish it had was the date.

I think it looks better than the IWC Big pilot. When and where can this be pre-ordered? Any special WatchuSeek pricing?


----------



## snowfox

Now that you've uploaded the IWC Flieger up, I realise just how beautiful the Stowa Flieger Chrono is.

Unlike the IWC, the Stowa Flieger doesn't have eaten up chewed numbers 2 and 4 due to poor planning of the watch face design (a very poor aesthetic choice in my view). Equally, the Stowa Flieger is uncluttered with excessive writing, and improves clock like legibility. 

The date dementia function is something I'm glad the Stowa does not have. Anyone who can't tell which day it is, shouldn't be flying!


----------



## NYWatchFan

I guess this question is for Mr. Jörg Schauer.

Can you make a special pre-order for Watchuseek members and any special pricing you can offer? Also anyone know what the pricing will be in USD?


----------



## Roy

Makes me so wanna order one.. Need to save up for this!


----------



## EsseL

Price in USD depends on exchange rate. Right now it's approximately $2003 USD with the FO strap.


----------



## NYWatchFan

Also anyone have lume shots? Wondering if the smaller dashes are also lumed. or just the hands, numbers and hour markers?


----------



## StufflerMike

NYWatchFan said:


> Also anyone have lume shots? Wondering if the smaller dashes are also lumed. or just the hands, numbers and hour markers?


No lume shots yet because nobody (!) own one. But it is C3 and should glow as all other Stowa Flieger do.

Specs (according to web site)

Case: Stainless steel, fine matt, grinded by hand

Dial: *black matt, white printed, Superluminova C3*

Crystals: Front sapphire crystal domed and sapphire display case back

Hands: *Temperature-blued steel, Superluminova C3*

Strap: Leather strap or metal bracelet

Crown: Onion Crown


----------



## NYWatchFan

I emailed Jorg, asking for special pricing and possibly a group buy/pre order for watchuseek members. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## fotoman

NYWatchFan said:


> I emailed Jorg, asking for special pricing and possibly a group buy/pre order for watchuseek members. Crossing my fingers.


I cross my fingers too and hopefully get some great news from Jorg.


----------



## NYWatchFan

The strap looks extremely long. Will it be ok on a 6.5-6.75 wrist without too much tongue hanging out?


----------



## Top Cat

The Stowa Flieger looks awesome, distinctive and visualy appealing. It is too big for me, but a realy cool watch.


----------



## NYWatchFan

I may have to wait for the bankers to push the USD up. Right now its the weakest its been in a while. its like i am paying double price for the watch.


----------



## UJU

Saw the Flieger chrono just a few days ago and my first thought was; wow, gotta have one.
Some say the dial is unbalanced. I agree to some extent, but it also makes it more interesting to look at.
Certainly not boring. The more I look at it, the more I like it.


----------



## fotoman

Mr Schauer: can we have an option for a German silver rotor with serial number? Or　maybe a massive stainless steel case back?


----------



## kyle618

very beautiful watch but im a bit surprised with the pricing. hopefully we can get a good group watchuseek discount  count me in!


----------



## nothenorm

Sorry but never heard of such a WUS discount before.

But you can sign up for Stowa newsletter as they do offer some special promotion when there is (Please do take note that promotion does not equate to discount.) - most recently the special edition (not limited edition) Stowa Flieger with "Made in Germany" imprint on the dial.


----------



## StufflerMike

kyle618 said:


> very beautiful watch but im a bit surprised with the pricing. hopefully we can get a good group watchuseek discount  count me in!


There is no group watchuseek discount with regard to the new Flieger Chrono. Subscribe the newsletter to be kept in the loop about special/limited editions and special offers.


----------

